# Day 17 & still no 'smiley face' on CB OPK



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi All
As the title says - I'm starting to get a bit concerned now. We are trying naturally again, before our next cycle.  Anytime I have tracked, I usually ovulate around Day 16/17 of a regular 30day cycle.  The reason I'm concerned I've overshot the usual time is because AF arrived on Day 25 last month meaning I only had a 9 day luteal phase last month, so I don't know whats going on.  We had a failed txt cycle in April, and in all other unsuccessful cycles AF has always been late the following month before getting back on track - not so this time. 

Has anyone any advice/suggestions/a crystal ball   /experience of something similar?
Thanks!
DJ x


----------

